# new to crow hunting.... need help!



## forester7 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi;

I am from Canada and I am planning to get into crow hunting, but I don't know how to get set up. I don't want to spend much money to get started. With that in mind, what are the basics that I need? Is camo gear necessary? Will my 16 gauge shotgun do? Which form of call is best?

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Take a look at http://www.crowbusters.com/ a lot of good information there.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Matt,
It depends on how many crows you have to work with which will determine how you go about hunting them, I'm talking only with a shotgun.

First are you working with small groups of 1 to 12 birds or hundreds or even thousands? If it's only say 1 to 12 in any given area you would want to "Run & Gun" for these birds. All this means is getting hidden in good cover and calling them over and shooting them, your only going to get one good crack at them this way so you gotta make your shots count. Stay with a good trap load of 7 1/2's or 8's and you will kill em graveyard dead! Any shotgun will work, so stay with a good modified choke for 90% of the shots you will get on crows. You don't need decoys to hunt this way because the shooting is over in a minute or two and then you load up and go find another bunch.


----------



## Duckbuster612 (Mar 15, 2006)

I think your 16 guage will be fine, camo is good to have, and go buy a pair of snippers to make a blind in the brush, and some decoys would be nice to have :lol:


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

Refer to my reply on the topic "Crow Hunting Techniques". No camo or calls required.


----------

